# View full-screen RapidFire



## ct5iul (11 Jan 2017 às 14:08)

Boas Alguém sabe como resolver o problema do  View full-screen RapidFire do wunderground deixou de funcionar a algum tempo.

Já tem tentei com vários browser´s e nada da sempre uma mensagem de erro no incio pensei que fosse da minha estacão  mas reparei que acontece com todas as que estão no wunderground se alguém souber como resolver este problema agradecia.
Também tentei vários flash player e nada 
fica aqui o link do erro
https://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?station=IAJUDALI2

E uma imagem do que acontece


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jan 2017 às 19:12)

Parece-me ser um bug no widget do Wunderground, algo está a entrar em "loop" e bloqueia qualquer browser. De qualquer forma, a plataforma Flash será descontinuada em breve, o que deve fazer parte da razão de eles não resolverem o problema. Não deve haver muito a fazer senão esperar que a situação se regularize, ou que façam uma widget nova, que sinceramente já devia ter vindo há muito tempo. Mas decisões de desenvolvimento do Wunderground nem vale a pena discutir.


----------



## ct5iul (24 Jan 2017 às 10:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece-me ser um bug no widget do Wunderground, algo está a entrar em "loop" e bloqueia qualquer browser. De qualquer forma, a plataforma Flash será descontinuada em breve, o que deve fazer parte da razão de eles não resolverem o problema. Não deve haver muito a fazer senão esperar que a situação se regularize, ou que façam uma widget nova, que sinceramente já devia ter vindo há muito tempo. Mas decisões de desenvolvimento do Wunderground nem vale a pena discutir.


Obrigado pela reposta foi o que eu pensei enfim vamos ficar a espera


----------

